
 Sony has lost what made it special - nickb
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/776f1ee8-e8b3-11dd-a4d0-0000779fd2ac.html
======
Anon84
Humm... they lost their exclusive contract?

<http://xkcd.com/533/>

------
bwd
It seems like "buy a media company" = "jump the shark" for manufacturing
companies. Does anybody have any good exceptions to this rule of thumb?

